# Statement of Understanding



## jaykay (3 May 2012)

What exactly is a statement of understanding? I got an email and a phone call today with some forms i have to fill out, it also said...

 "please contac the Royal Westminster Regiment at either the New Westminster or Aldergrove locations to obtain a Statement of Understanding (SOU)." 

Can i do this when i drop off the forms? And what do i do with this statement?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, i just want clarification.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2012)

Its a letter spelling out certain items for a certain reason.  You sign it, as an acknowledgement that you understand what ever it is asking of you.  
They are pretty straight forward.


----------



## jaykay (3 May 2012)

Oh okay, thank you. Just wasn't sure what it was, never heard of it before. 

Another question, 

So, now that i'm filling out these forms and am going to be dropping them off then booking my test/medical/interview, does that mean i'm "in" now? or is there still a period of waiting after i complete all of that?


----------



## agc (3 May 2012)

Please read this:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106

Along with as much else on forces.ca as you can.


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> does that mean i'm "in" now?



No, you are not "in". 

Not at all.

After you do all those things you mention, there is waiting. You are waiting for "selection". There is no guarantee that you will be hired by the CF.

That's why it is not called a "registration" process.

If you dropped off an application form at McDonald's, would you say you work there ?


----------



## jaykay (4 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, you are not "in".
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> ...



Wait, so even if i pass all my testing with flying colors there's still no guarantee they will hire me? I understand i may have to wait a while until there is an opening, but soon as there is an opening and it is my turn, they *will* hire me, right? So there is a guarantee they will? Assuming i pass everything. 

Does anyone know what the physical test contains? I thought i read somewhere that is was very easy... 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups, and 19 something else? I'm sorry for asking questions that have been asked a million times before but my only current source of internet is my phone which is extremely slow and kind of a hassle


----------



## matthew1786 (4 May 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Wait, so even if i pass all my testing with flying colors there's still no guarantee they will hire me? I understand i may have to wait a while until there is an opening, but soon as there is an opening and it is my turn, they *will* hire me, right? So there is a guarantee they will? Assuming i pass everything.
> 
> Does anyone know what the physical test contains? I thought i read somewhere that is was very easy... 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups, and 19 something else? I'm sorry for asking questions that have been asked a million times before but my only current source of internet is my phone which is extremely slow and kind of a hassle



That would be a correct assumption.

Minimum fitness standards can be found here.


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> but soon as there is an opening and it is my turn, they *will* hire me, right?



It is a competitive process, not a turn-based evolution. They will hire the best candidate.



> So there is a guarantee they will? Assuming i pass everything.



Once again : *NO !*


----------



## Scott (4 May 2012)

Seriously?

You've been here six months and do not have one post outside of the recruiting forums - does this mean you have done zero reading?

And people wonder why the more senior members snap on the new people from time to time :facepalm:


----------



## MikeL (4 May 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the physical test contains? I thought i read somewhere that is was very easy... 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups, and 19 something else?



Internet search - army.ca, google, etc
Calling the unit you want to join
Calling the CFRC
*3 options to find out the test contains

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=canadian+forces+fitness+test


----------



## jaykay (8 May 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> 
> You've been here six months and do not have one post outside of the recruiting forums - does this mean you have done zero reading?
> 
> And people wonder why the more senior members snap on the new people from time to time :facepalm:



Well i'm still in the recruiting process.... therefore i post in the recruiting section, i have no experience with anything else.


----------



## Mushroom (8 May 2012)

l





			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> Wait, so even if i pass all my testing with flying colors there's still no guarantee they will hire me? I understand i may have to wait a while until there is an opening, but soon as there is an opening and it is my turn, they *will* hire me, right? So there is a guarantee they will? Assuming i pass everything.
> 
> Does anyone know what the physical test contains? I thought i read somewhere that is was very easy... 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups, and 19 something else? I'm sorry for asking questions that have been asked a million times before but my only current source of internet is my phone which is extremely slow and kind of a hassle



 That's exactly it. My favourite quote from this site has to be " the CF does not owe you a job" You could get merit listed tomorrow and it could still be months befor you were made an offer if they made one at all. Recruites compete against each other (so to speak) to get a spot,  if your trade only has 15 openings and your not in the top 15 applicants you simply will be passed by until the next numbers come out in the new fiscal year and so on and with how competitive it has been it dosnt surprise me that some people on the site have been waiting since last year and im sure theres a few others waiting from the year even prevous to that.

Also you should take a look around the site,  even though your only a recruit this site is buckets full of information including current affairs which would be nice to read up on since you should know whats going on and how it could effect your career, military history since you learn allot about it during basic you might want to brush up or even just learn something you didnt know about the CF's colorfull history.  Your trade has its own section you could check out or the section that says "basic training" I bet my left foot theres something in there about the PT Test and the standards your asking about


----------

